# What is your Villager wearing?



## Greninja (Jan 31, 2019)

I didn't see any thread like this on the first page so I wanted to make one where you can show off what your villager or animal villagers are wearing!



I loved the new hat from the white rose cookie but had no idea what to do with it until I remembered I had the grape shirt from one of the gardening events and the witch shoes and they all went together very well!


I decided today I wanted to change my villagers look and used the other grape shirt to match with the confectioner cap!


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 6, 2019)

I have mine all dressed in Chocolatier  ... lol ... I love this series!
The look on Marshal’s face is priceless and the oven interaction with Bianca is adorable! This game totally amuses me


----------



## lunaboog (Feb 6, 2019)

The clothes I'm wearing are made by *Someone* from *Anytown!* This particular design is called *duck shirt.*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 6, 2019)

PIETR0 said:


> The clothes I'm wearing are made by *Someone* from *Anytown!* This particular design is called *duck shirt.*



This thread is for Pocket Camp, not New Leaf.


----------



## LaBlue0314 (Feb 8, 2019)

At the moment I'm wearing is a red and white dress with white shoes.  She's a little bit hidden behind a gift she got from Bianca.


----------

